# Work Exchange Visa And Critical Skill Visa



## kaku19 (Oct 5, 2017)

I have 16 months work experience and for getting a certificate from a professional body(IITPSA) I need 2 years of work experience.

Since I am only 22, *can I apply for exchange work visa? *

*After completing exchange work visa can I apply for critical skill visa or do I need to leave South Africa for 1 year before applying for any kind of visa?*


----------

